# News ALERT!!



## mlandrum (Jan 29, 2016)

We need More pictures and Videos----The duck hunters are beating us


----------



## GLS (Jan 29, 2016)

I dunno what's happened with this section.  I haven't hardly seen a peep from Jim P, Sam H, coveyrise90, coveyrise, rapid fire, SetterJax and many others from years past.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm CLAIMING my Birthday present in a couple of weeks ( A 2-Day expenses paid Chukka and Pheasant Hunt) and me and "Little Drake" already getting excited!!!  I'm going to be videoing , of course with the gun barrel on the bird and not Drake,  and take a lot of pictures Any of you guys  and gals got anything going on?????


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 29, 2016)

Broke my ankle in December and pretty much ruined my season. Hope to get a few more hunts in


----------



## GLS (Jan 30, 2016)

sorry to hear that about your ankle.  I've rolled my left ankle several times this season on hunts on uneven ground and two weeks ago jammed my right knee in an unseen stumphole.  I soldiered on, but whined a whole lot.   Both hurt like the Dickens, but not nearly as bad as what you've gone through for sure.  Hope your ankle heals up soon. Gil


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 30, 2016)

A Bird hunt without BUMPS, BRUISES,CUTS, PULLED MUSCLES, Oh yes even a BROKEN BONE or TWO really cuts down on the fun???


----------



## Rebel's Dad (Jan 31, 2016)

Here's one from a couple of weeks ago:







The one on the bottom is one of the biggest bodied grouse I've ever killed.  Unfortunately it didn't hit the ground dead and the tail didn't survive the rodeo in the rhododendron with my dog.

Sorry to hear bout your ankle, Mark.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks Rebel Dad , Beautiful Picture and yes Drake has pulled out a few feathers this season also


----------



## ROAM (Feb 1, 2016)

my trips have been severely limited over the past three seasons (full-time job, full-time student, and full-time family). Hope to break the cycle in the next year when I can get school finished. I've been lurking in the shadows. The only pics I've had to share have been a either a toddler with "her" birddog or said birddog lounging around the house. I do enjoy living vicariously through y'alls stories. The silver lining is that I will be at Dilane this wednesday. That will make only my third hunt this season. Shameful!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 1, 2016)

This men


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 1, 2016)

Birds


----------



## GLS (Feb 1, 2016)

James, did you drop those birds Upland?    Don't see too many Greater Scaup on the hill.  
Rebel Dad, nice job in the hills.  Lotta work, there.  Nice gun, too.  Tell us about it. 
ROAM, good luck at DiLane. Gil


----------



## Rebel's Dad (Feb 1, 2016)

GLS said:


> James, did you drop those birds Upland?    Don't see too many Greater Scaup on the hill.
> Rebel Dad, nice job in the hills.  Lotta work, there.  Nice gun, too.  Tell us about it.
> ROAM, good luck at DiLane. Gil



Gil, a lotta work and a lotta luck and a pretty fair little Brittany.

The gun is a 16 ga. AyA 4/53.  Got it in 2001.  Since that time she's got many, many miles on her and she's put a lot of birds on the ground.


----------



## cgrover1 (Feb 1, 2016)

How about some pheasant and quail from yesterday?  Fun clean up hunt with the pup.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 1, 2016)

GLS said:


> James, did you drop those birds Upland?    Don't see too many Greater Scaup on the hill.
> Rebel Dad, nice job in the hills.  Lotta work, there.  Nice gun, too.  Tell us about it.
> ROAM, good luck at DiLane. Gil


They were near a beach,does that count? I was messing with preacher.


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 1, 2016)

No problem Killer glad to have you aboard!!!! With all this flooding down here most of the waterfowl have turned UPLAND


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2016)

cgrover1 said:


> How about some pheasant and quail from yesterday?  Fun clean up hunt with the pup.


Great hunt !


----------



## birddog52 (Feb 5, 2016)

Iam kinda technology challegend with a this apple machine our would put some pictures up


----------



## drawedback (Feb 5, 2016)

Here ya go, a few from this year. The pointer is Max, he is 13 months old. The two Shorthairs are Ruby and Bella. They are litter mates and just turned 1 a few days ago.


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Feb 6, 2016)

Wish I had all the pics off my last phone, I could post for days!


----------



## GLS (Feb 6, 2016)

nice looking ep's & gsp's.  Nothing classier than an ep on point. I am trying to teach my Britts to raise a white flag when on point in broom sage. They aren't buying it.


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 6, 2016)

GLS, I don't think your BRITs have a EP-TAIL!!!!!No No:No No:No No: Thank The Good Lord for Bells  Great pictures fellows


----------



## drawedback (Feb 6, 2016)

Maybe gettem an extension for field hunting. My little gsp did really well on woodcock this year, but dang if she can't slap dissappear on me in the woods. Gonna have to get her an orange vest I guess.


----------

